# Puppy Kindergarten Classes in NNJ?



## SparkysMom (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. Can anyone recommend a Puppy Kindergarten Class in the Bergen/Passaic Area of NJ? I have read to avoid places like Petco and PetSmart because they do not disinfect the area the classes are held in and since they offer classes for older dogs, it's not safe.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

give me a minute 

I sent you a private message


----------



## SparkysMom (Sep 25, 2014)

What is the best age to start Puppy Socialization and Kindergarten Classes?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

AandJsMommy said:


> What is the best age to start Puppy Socialization and Kindergarten Classes?


Immediately.

The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior (AVSAB) states: ''In general, puppies can start socialization classes as early as 7-8 weeks of age. Puppies should receive a minimum of one set of vaccines at least 7 days prior to the first class and a first deworming. They should be kept up to date on all vaccines throughout the class.''

More Info: http://www.akc.org/press_center/article.cfm?article_id=5256


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

right on JEANNE that link to AVSAB article didn't work so here it is again 
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


----------



## SparkysMom (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks. I thought they had to be 100% vaccinated to be able to go and walk around and interact with other dogs. (approx 4 months old) This is great news then!


----------

